# Idee für Abiparty



## unistar (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wurde gerade beauftragt einen Flyer für unsere nächste Abiparty zu gestalten. Jetzt bin ich gerade auf Ideensuche, und ich hab mir gedacht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch ein paar Gedankenanstöße geben. 

Thema lautet: Wir stellen euch auf die Probe (Anspielung auf unsere bevorstehenden AbiProbe Klausuren).

Highlight soll sein: 20Flaschen Bacabi müssen um 12Uhr leer gemacht werden. Falls das klappt gibt ne Stunde oder so Freibier.


Ich denke da müssen irgendwie Bacabi Flaschen und ne Uhr mit auf den Flyer. Den Rest kann ich mir ausdenken. 

Also wer kreative Vorschläge hat hier posten   

vielen Dank

unistar


----------



## möp (13. Oktober 2004)

setz die Flaschen als Uhrzeiger


----------



## chrisbergr (14. Oktober 2004)

Würde doch aber denke ich mal komisch aussehen, bei 12 Uhr wenn da beide nach oben gehen, man also praktisch nur einen Zeiger, also eine Flasche sieht. Aber für jede andere Uhrzeit währe das eine gute Idee.


----------



## metty (14. Oktober 2004)

Nimm 5 vor zwölf oder so und dann sowas wie:

"Jetzt aber schnell...."

Dann hättest du zumindest schonmal 2 Zeiger


----------

